# shakiness and weakness



## mary ann jordan (Aug 23, 2003)

I have IBS and am now getting over an attack of diverticulitis that was treated with antibiotics which gave me severe diarrhea. I am feeling much better but have been having attacks of feeling shaky, arms trembling and weak legs after going to the bathroom in the am which lasts about an hour. Any ideas on this? (I had just been to the gi dr and had labs drawn for electrolytes but no results yet) thank you.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

minnie,You may want to post this on the IBS General Forum (it's the top one on the main page). People will see it there and I'm sure give you a reply!Lauralee


----------

